# No blocks available?



## Bossbaby1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Is anyone else noticing there are literally NO blocks being posted for available hours? I’ve been checking all week and nothing is popping up. I’ve even switched my vehicles from standard to large and nothing. I emailed support and they said it shows I’m still active. Anyone else experiencing this? If so what’s going on? I’m in the indianapolis area.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Bossbaby1 said:


> Is anyone else noticing there are literally NO blocks being posted for available hours? I've been checking all week and nothing is popping up. I've even switched my vehicles from standard to large and nothing. I emailed support and they said it shows I'm still active. Anyone else experiencing this? If so what's going on? I'm in the indianapolis area.


It's summertime everything slows down.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

more white and grey vans means less flex drivers


----------



## Bossbaby1 (Jun 21, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> It's summertime everything slows down.


 this is my first time doing anything like this but I did kind of think that originally but it was tons of work last week.



nighthawk398 said:


> more white and grey vans means less flex drivers


I have seen more of those also. Maybe I need to apply for that also. lol


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you think you can base the amount of work you gotten from previous days/weeks to this week or next in this gig economy, you are going to be disappointed.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Same. No blocks for me personally at DLA5. They come & go, a few weeks back it was block after block, and now nothing. With DSP now, Flex is less of a priority. Important to have other gigs or part-time jobs to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Bossbaby1 (Jun 21, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> If you think you can base the amount of work you gotten from previous days/weeks to this week or next in this gig economy, you are going to be disappointed.


I'm not disappointed by anything just trying to figure it all out because as I stated I am new to this. This isn't my primary source of income so I'm not Deleon it just like the extra cash. So no disappointment again just trying to figure it all out. Thanks for your feedback though.



Tank_Driver said:


> Same. No blocks for me personally at DLA5. They come & go, a few weeks back it was block after block, and now nothing. With DSP now, Flex is less of a priority. Important to have other gigs or part-time jobs to fill in the gaps.


Oh I do. I work for city transit now I just do this for a little extra and because it's easy money, nice outside, so why not.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Every area is different. But what is consistent is the inconsistency -o: in the availability of blocks.

If this is your extra cash thing, then just wait it out, Prime Day is coming up next month... There are always tons of blocks available 2 weeks prior and a few after.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

cvflexer said:


> Every area is different. But what is consistent is the inconsistency -o: in the availability of blocks.
> 
> If this is your extra cash thing, then just wait it out, Prime Day is coming up next month... There are always tons of blocks available 2 weeks prior and a few after.


This year's Prime day might be different for flex from the past 3 years.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

I have all but given up on my flex app here, I literally have been trying to get a block for 2 months with no success. People use bots to claim them all. I am starting to wonder if people are also botting the time slots in the DoorDash app as well.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

It'd called an app, not a bot. Lol.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Whatever, i have read people do both. Either way its stupid


----------



## Bossbaby1 (Jun 21, 2019)

UberKitsa123 said:


> I have all but given up on my flex app here, I literally have been trying to get a block for 2 months with no success. People use bots to claim them all. I am starting to wonder if people are also botting the time slots in the DoorDash app as well.





UberKitsa123 said:


> I have all but given up on my flex app here, I literally have been trying to get a block for 2 months with no success. People use bots to claim them all. I am starting to wonder if people are also botting the time slots in the DoorDash app as well.


Possibly. I wonder how amazon could combat that? Doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

UberKitsa123 said:


> I have all but given up on my flex app here, I literally have been trying to get a block for 2 months with no success. People use bots to claim them all. I am starting to wonder if people are also botting the time slots in the DoorDash app as well.


If your area has such an excess of drivers that the blocks are all taken at $18/hr, it doesn't matter if it's done by a bot or a human.


----------



## AC1977 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tank_Driver said:


> Same. No blocks for me personally at DLA5. They come & go, a few weeks back it was block after block, and now nothing. With DSP now, Flex is less of a priority. Important to have other gigs or part-time jobs to fill in the gaps.


 I know I haven't seen any in a while. Anyone have suggestions I can't figure out what time they release them.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Theres alot more drivers during the summertime because of all the schoolteachers are out of work. They might be still getting paid, but many do uber, lyft and amazon in the summer.

Also very slow after prime week. I only saw 3 hour blocks for a couple weeks and just nowstarted seeing 4 and 5 hour blocks again.

August picks up usually around the 3rd week of the month.


----------



## AC1977 (Jul 31, 2019)

Bossbaby1 said:


> Is anyone else noticing there are literally NO blocks being posted for available hours? I've been checking all week and nothing is popping up. I've even switched my vehicles from standard to large and nothing. I emailed support and they said it shows I'm still active. Anyone else experiencing this? If so what's going on? I'm in the indianapolis area.


 I looked all day today and nothing. Absolutely nothing


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

AC1977 said:


> I looked all day today and nothing. Absolutely nothing


In the meantime you could've been making money doing other gigs.


----------

